# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  الغص بالطعام..........هام

## إبتسام السهم

*يغص احد الاشخاص بقطعة من اللحم. أسأله اذا كان يستطيع الكلام . اذا امكنه ذلك فمعناه ان الهواء يدخل الى رائتيه وبالتالي ففي وسعه ان يسعل ويقذف العائق الذي يغص به الى الخارج . اما اذا عجز عن الكلام، فأضربه بعقب يديك ضربات سرية وقوية على ظهره بين عظمتي الكتفين. لا تحاول ازاحة العائق باصبعك او دفع ماء او شراب في بلعومه. اذا بقي مجرى التنفس مسدوداً، استخدم مناورة هيمليخ ". قف وراءه ولف ذراعيك حول خصره ، ثم اقبض احدى يديك وضع جانب الابهام على بطنه بين القفص الصدري والسرة . امسك بيديك الاخرى قبضة يدك الاولى واضغط بحركة سريعة مع دفع الى اعلى. كرر الحركة حتى ينزاح العائق* 


**

----------


## حوت البحرين

_مشكوره اختي_
_الله ينور  دربكه_

----------


## إبتسام السهم

شكرا على المروووور ... حوت 

أنا رجال

----------


## أمل الظهور

*مشكور اخوي على الافاده* 


*ربي يعطيك الف عافيه* 


*موفق*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

شكرا على المروووور أمل

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

مشكور اخوي
ويعطيك العافيه
يسلمووووووو

----------


## أسير الحرمان

الله يعطيك العافية أخوي
ومشكووور على النصيحة الهامة

----------


## إبتسام السهم

شكرا على المروووور .. دنيا & أسير

----------


## hope



----------


## إبتسام السهم

شكرا على المروووور .. حور

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

_الله يعطيك العافية أخوي .._
_تســــــــــــــــــلم.._

----------


## إبتسام السهم

شكرا على المروووور .. إحساس

----------


## واحة العالم

مشكورة أختي على المعلومة

----------


## إبتسام السهم

شكرا على المروووور واحة + أنا رجال

----------


## دلوعت حبيبتي



----------


## F3F31

يعطيكم العافية ع الموضوع

----------


## إبتسام السهم

شكرا على المروووور جميعا

----------

